# Studie: Steam, Origin und Co. mit über 90 Prozent Marktanteil - Retail-Spiele vor dem Aus?



## MichaelBonke (18. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Studie: Steam, Origin und Co. mit über 90 Prozent Marktanteil - Retail-Spiele vor dem Aus? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Studie: Steam, Origin und Co. mit über 90 Prozent Marktanteil - Retail-Spiele vor dem Aus?


----------



## stockduck (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufte jahrelang Spiele nur mehr digital.

Einzig eine Ausnahme vor ein Tagen. Wolfenstein: The New Order kam für mich- als Ösi- nur als uncut in Frage. Und hier musste ich auf die Retail aus UK zurückgreifen.


----------



## Kerusame (18. August 2014)

ich kauf seit jahren nur noch keys. 20 € zu release gespart und bereits um kurz nach mitternacht spielen, da kann der einzelhandel einfach nicht mithalten.
im fall der fälle, dass eines meiner geliebten spiele aus irgendeinem grund nicht mehr vertrieben wird, der support eingestellt wurde oder ähnliches, gibts immer noch illegale kopien für sicherheitsbackups.


----------



## l0l (18. August 2014)

Rein digital, ist umweltfreundlicher, billiger und schneller. Außerdem habe ich keine optischen Laufwerke mehr in meinen PCs.


----------



## futuretrunks22 (18. August 2014)

Also ich hab seit Jahren nur noch Digital eingekauft, weil man oft billiger rankommt. Ausnahme ist lediglich Fallout: New Vegas, das hab ich bei Saturn abgeholt, um Geld zu sparen. 
Ganz anders siehts allerdings auf Konsolen aus: bei PS3 hab ich so 50:50 Spiele digital und auf Disc gekauft.


----------



## omega79 (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufe auch viel Digital ... und praktisch alles nur in sales ... habe ne ganze zeit kein retail gebraucht ... höchstens mal ne sammlerdition, solche premium retail versionen finde ich klasse (im gegensatz zu den digitalen "premium" angeboten) ........... aber manchmal ist es schön noch die alten schätze zu finden wenn man mal wieder was im keller sucht, da erinnert man sich gerne an C&C oder DotT ... bei digital fällt das flach


----------



## BiJay (18. August 2014)

Kauf auch nur noch digital. Platz habe ich für physische Kopien eh nicht, deswegen kommen auch keine CEs in Frage. Zusätzlich spart man häufig sogar noch was am Preis.


----------



## Turalyon (18. August 2014)

Ich habe gerne eine DVD im Schrank liegen, vor allem bei Spielen, die von EA kommen und nur auf Origin laufen, weil man bei Origin gekauften Spielen die Sprache nicht frei wählen kann. Installiert man aber von DVD, geht das.


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2014)

kaufe auch schon seit jahren nur noch digital. 
92% kommen mir aber dennoch übertrieben vor.


----------



## haep2 (18. August 2014)

Ich denke dass diese Zahlen nur durch die großen SAIL Aktionen auf Steam und Co erreicht werden. Und da wiederum handelt es sich dann größtenteils um alte Spiele, oder um kleine Spiele von Indie Entwicklern.

Würde man dagegen den Absatz von Neuerscheinungen zum Vollpreis vergleichen wären die Zahlen mit Sicherheit andere - denn da hängen die Preise bei Steam nach wie vor dem Einzelhandel hinterher und sind meist deutlich teurer.

Neuerscheinungen kaufe ich nach wie vor ausschließlich in der Box.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. August 2014)

Ich finde dieser Entwicklung sehr schade.
Ich bin Sammler und greife so oft es geht zur Retail-Fassung.
Ich habe ein schönes Regal mit meinen ganzen Spielen und würde diese Sammlung auch gern in Zukunft weiter ausbauen.
Außerdem ist mein Internet weit davon entfernt schnell zu sein, also bin ich über jedes Spiel froh, dass ich von Datenträger installieren kann.


----------



## Mazze (18. August 2014)

und was ist mit leuten die eine langsame oder keine internetverbindung haben - bleibt wohl nur
datenträger


----------



## Kaisan (18. August 2014)

Ich greife, wenn möglich, auch meistens zur Retail-Fassung. Da greift bei mir dasselbe Argument wie bei Matthias: Ich bin Sammler und will meine Sammlung eben immer weiter ausbauen. Ich will das Gefühl, etwas physisches erstanden zu haben, im Idealfall in einer wertigen CE. Aber digitaler Verkauf wird wohl die Zukunft sein, und das finde ich selbst als Sammler gar nicht mal so schlecht - schließlich "verschwenden" die Packungen viel Platz, digital ist meistens umweltfreundlicher (wenn auch nur geringfügig) und das für mich wichtigste Argument: Digital ist öfters günstiger. Zumindest, wenn man auf Sales wartet oder eben Keys kauft. Wobei bei Letzerem immer die Frage bleibt, wo man seine Keys ersteht - illegale Quellen möchte ich auch nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Amboss (18. August 2014)

Also wenn nicht aus irgendeinem Grund die Boxversion sehr viel billiger sein sollte, greife ich mittlerweile zur digitalen Version. Allerdings auch bei Filmen, wofür mich auch manche Leute schlagen würden. Ich geb ja zu, dass so ein Regal voller Spiele schon schön aussieht aber es braucht halt auch immer Platz in der Wohnung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2014)

Am idealsten und fairsten finde ich immer, wenn es von den Spielen einfach beides gibt: eine Laden- und eine Downloadversion. Da kann der Spieler nämlich je nachdem entscheiden worauf er gerade lust hat. Ich nutze einfach beides. 
Nur Download möchte ich aber auch nicht haben, weil bei manchen Spielen möchte ich einfach eine Verpackung oder gar eine Collector's Edition haben. Bei Vollpreisspielen sowieso.

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass auch in 10 Jahren beides friedlich nebeneinander läuft 


In Deutschland sieht es übrigens so aus, da sind 1/4 des Umsatzes per Download:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: BIU – Bundesverband Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware e.V. - BIU e.V. (Bundesverband Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware))


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> In Deutschland sieht es übrigens so aus, da sind 1/4 des Umsatzes per Download:



da sind aber noch konsolen und handhelds dabei. 

ich glaube es hilft nix shadow; du musst eindeutig die plattform wechseln.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da sind aber noch konsolen und handhelds dabei.
> 
> ich glaube es hilft nix shadow; du musst eindeutig die plattform wechseln.



Wegen Downloadspielen? Nein, ich hab ja nichts dagegen, ich hab doch selbst viele Downloadspiele auf Steam, wie du ja weißt. Nur ab und zu hat man schon mal wieder Bock auf ein verpacktes Spiel. Es sieht halt auch schöner aus, wenn man Verpackungen im Regal hat, als wenn da irgendwann 10 externe Festplatten mit gesicherten Spielen, Musik und Filmen stehen (wenn alles nur noch Download) würden  
So mach ich das nämlich immer. Ich lad mir jedes Spiel runter und ziehe es dann auf eine externe Festplatte, dann brauch ich es nicht nochmal irgendwann laden und hab es für mich gesichert.


----------



## golani79 (18. August 2014)

Mittlerweile kaufe ich auch sehr viele Titel nur noch digital - CE´s von diversen Titeln, hole ich mir trotzdem, wenn mich diese ansprechen.

Das Zeug frisst einfach auch so viel Platz und mit den Jahren kommt da schon was zusammen bei Spielen und Filmen - Bücher hat man auch noch rumstehen und irgendwann wirds halt knapp 
Müsste man ja schon fast nen Zubau nur für Spiele, Filme und Bücher machen ^^


----------



## nuuub (18. August 2014)

Was mich betrifft,

Bin ein PC Gamer, meine letzte Console war eine PS1 um die Jahrtausendwende.

Kaufe ca 10-15 Spiele im Jahr, meistens Fortsetzungen von bekannten reihen. Alle STALKER teile, die Total War Reihe, TES, Fallout, ANNO, Dead Space, ME. Die Fortsetzungen werden meistens vorbestellt auf eine österreichischen Webseite gameware.at. Mit meinen 36 Jahren will ich die spiele Uncut haben.

Die Spiele die ich kaufe bieten meistens Spielspaß für 100 Stunden und mehr.

Spiele wie CoD, Battlefield usw hab ich nicht.

Mit zwei ausnahmen habe ich alle meine Spiele auf DVD.

Die einzigen die ich Online auf Steam gekauft habe sind ARMA II OA, ist notwendig für DayZ Mod, und die DayZ SA.

Vielleicht liegt es an meinem Alter, aber ich habe das Spiel gerne in der Hand wenn ich es Kaufe, ich will mir die Verpackung, oft eine CE, ins Regal stellen.

Habe auch noch meinen GameBoy mit ein paar spielen, auch eine Sega Game Gear mit ein paar Spielen liegt noch bei mir rum.

An sich finde ich es nicht schlecht wenn man Spiele über Steam kaufen kann, auch wenn ich es selbst nur zwei mal genutzt habe. Würde es aber nicht gerne sehen wenn man die DVD abschaffen würde.

Solange es möglich ist, werde ich weiterhin meine Spiele auf DVD kaufen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. August 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Ich habe gerne eine DVD im Schrank liegen, vor allem bei Spielen, die von EA kommen und nur auf Origin laufen, weil man bei Origin gekauften Spielen die Sprache nicht frei wählen kann. Installiert man aber von DVD, geht das.



Stimmt nicht ganz, man kann bei manchen Spielen, wie z.B. Titanfall, die Sprache ändern indem man bei dessen Spieleigenschaften in Origin "-language "english"" eingibt... Bei anderen Spielen, wie z.B. "FIFA" hast du Recht, dort kann man die Kommentarsprache bei der Download-Version nur auf Deutsch stellen, deswegen hab ich mir das Spiel als Box-Version vorbestellt...

Ansosnten handhabe ich das eigentlich bei mir so, dass ich nur die absoluten Toptitel als Box-Version kaufe, z.B. GTA V, Star Wars Battlefront, etc.  
Bei Spielen wie Batman Arham Knight oder Evolve warte ich erst mal bis eine GOTY-Edition draußen ist, sonst zahl ich mich ja dumm und dämlich , blöd ist's nur, wenn man dann bei Titeln wie Borderlands 2 oder Saints Row IV ein ganzes Jahr warten muss


----------



## Exar-K (18. August 2014)

Zum Vollpreis habe ich noch kein einziges Spiel digital erworben, da ich es nicht einsehe die künstlich auf Retailniveau erhöhten Preise zu zahlen.
Auch in Zukunft wird es für mich also heißen: Retail zum Vollpreis und Download nur im Sale.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufe meine Spiele schon länger digital. Auch in manchen Fällen zum Vollpreis. Etwa Skyrim, Thief oder Dark Souls 2. Retail-Spiele oder gar Collector's Editions kaufe ich nur noch sehr selten. Dafür fehlt mir einfach der Platz im Regal.


----------



## Orzhov (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufe hauptsächlich digitale Versionen. Bei CEs interessieren mich offen gesagt eh nur die spielrelevanten Inhalte. Was ich jedoch immer affiger finde ist die Preisentwicklung.


----------



## Mav99 (18. August 2014)

Ich bevorzuge nach wie vor Retail-Versionen, wobei das fast ausnahmslos UK- oder US-Importe sind. Das gilt grundsätzlich für alle Spiele die ich zum Vollpreis als Vorbestellung oder kurz nach der Veröffentlichung kaufe. Digitale Download-Versionen sind mir bis auf wenige Ausnahmen maximal 20 Euro wert. Wenn ich mehr ausgebe möchte ich etwas in der Hand haben.  


Trotzdem habe ich in letzter Zeit aber auch fast nur noch Download-Versionen gekauft. Schuld daran ist der Vertrauensverlust gegenüber vielen Entwicklern. Mein bisher einziger Retail-Kauf in diesem Jahr war Wolfenstein (UK), die letzten davor waren Dishonored und die Far Cry 3 CE.

Das heißt nicht, das es nicht andere gute Spiele in der Zeit gegeben hätte, aber wenn ich selbst nach dem Lesen mehrerer Tests noch unsicher bin ob sich ein Spiel lohnt bin ich oft nicht bereit dafür den vollen Preis zu zahlen. Deshalb warte ich inzwischen immer öfter bis ich ein Spiel - je nach Interesse - für maximal 15 oder sogar unter 10 Euro bei einem Steam-Sale kaufen kann. Retail-Angebote könne da leider nur sehr selten mithalten.

Bei manchen Titeln ist das Schade, denn die hätten sich auch zum Vollpreis gelohnt und ich hätte gerne die Retail-Box in der Sammlung. Bei anderen war die Vorsicht gerechtfertigt und teilweise sogar der Sale-Preis noch zu hoch...


----------



## belakor602 (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufe fast nur noch digital und dann eigentlich nur bei Sales. Wenn ich aber ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufe was höchstens 2-3 mal im Jahr passiert dann wird es in ner Box gekauft. Das mache ich aber dann nur mit meinen Lieblingsspielen. Witcher 3 war ne Ausnahme da ich da auf gog.com einen sehr guten Rabatt bekomme und ich außerdem weiß dass 100% mit Ausnahme von ein paar Paypal-Gebühren an CDPR gehen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (18. August 2014)

Joah kaufe auch viel Digital, denke mal so 60:40. Aber wenn wie vor ein paar Tagen, Risen 3 erst am 19ten geliefert werden sollte, da habe ich halt die Bestellung bei Amazon storniert, mir das Game über Steam gekauft und noch einen Tag vor Release angefangen zu daddeln...


----------



## OutsiderXE (18. August 2014)

Also mein Reaper of Souls ist heute von Amazon gekommen, in einer Packung 

Die vorherigen 15 Spiele (oder so) waren über Steam/Origin gekauft weil es Angebote waren.

Heißt: Wenn mir ein Spiel etwas wert ist will ich davon auch eine Packung haben, auch wenn es nichts weiter als ein Key-Aufbewahrer ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2014)

Also, das mit dem Platzbedarf ist ein unsinniges Argument, denn die Games sind ja zu 99% dann auch an Steam&co gebunden, so dass man das Game auch als Retail kaufen und nach Aktivierung den Datenträger + Packung einfach wegschmeißen kann, falls man echt in so ner Mini-Bude hausen muss, dass ein paar DVD-Packungen einem die Luft rauben   


Ich selber kaufe so ca 4-5 "aktuelle" Games pro Jahr und diese fast immer Retail. Denn das ist vor allem am Anfang meist billiger als ein Download-Kauf, außer man unterstützt diese unsägliche "import-key"-Sache, mit denen man sein Geld schön ins Ausland bringt und nur dort den Staaten per Steuern "hilft"   Zudem ist es irgendwie ein schöneres Gefühl, etwas auszupacken oder im Laden zu holen und sich die "Mühe" zu machen, es zu kaufen - Downloads sind irgendwie, naja...  Klick-Klick-TippTipp-Klick... und dann kann man es runterladen... das fehlt irgendwie die "Zeremonie". Aber bei Steam-Sale-Aktionen kaufe ich trotzdem auch immer einiges an Games, in der Summe vlt sogar mehr als Retail pro Jahr.


----------



## golani79 (18. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das mit dem Platzbedarf ist ein unsinniges Argument, denn die Games sind ja zu 99% dann auch an Steam&co gebunden, so dass man das Game auch als Retail kaufen und nach Aktivierung den Datenträger + Packung einfach wegschmeißen kann, falls man echt in so ner Mini-Bude hausen muss, dass ein paar DVD-Packungen einem die Luft rauben



Unsinnig? Allleine meine Filme fressen nen Haufen Platz - dazu Bücher, alte Spiele ohne Steambindung, Konsolenspiele und dann wären da noch die CE´s - also so unsinnig finde ich das dann wieder nicht.
Kommt halt auch drauf an, wieviel man hat von dem "Krempel"


----------



## Desotho (18. August 2014)

Das letzte PC-Spiel das ich mir physisch gekauft habe war wohl Rayman Legends letztes jahr. Einfach weil es günstig auf Amazon war.
Ansonsten lege ich beim PC keinen Wert auf physische Kopien.

Datenträger kaufe ich mir am ehesten beim 3DS. Vor allem weil Nintendo die Downloadsachen offenbar nicht an einen Account sondern an ein Gerät koppelt (lol?!).


----------



## FrostByte (18. August 2014)

Ich kauf mir die meisten Spiele generell im Laden oder bei Amazon. Nur wenns besondere Deals gibt, greif ich bei Steam, Origin oder im Keystore zu. Ich bin weiterhin Fan von phsysischen Collectors Editions


----------



## lars9401 (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufe so gut wie nur Retail Fassungen. Digital nur im Sale und auch nur wenn der Preis unter der Retailfassung landet bzw. der Preis einer Retailfassung nie dort landet wird.


----------



## heinz-otto (18. August 2014)

Ich kaufe eigentlich beides, bevorzuge aber Retail Fassungen. Viele Retailfassungen setzen ja sowieso Steam als Kopierschutz ein. Die meisten kaufe ich bei Okaysoft, was man auch uncut Fassungen aus UK/US bekommt. UK-Retail ist häufig sogar günstiger als die digitale Version in Deutschland bei Steam. Und solche uncut-Fassungen bekommt man im Digitalgeschäft ja sonst nur sehr umständlich (z.B. Steam Gifts). Die digitalen Versionen kaufe ich überwiegend bei GOG und Steam, manchmal auch bei Desura.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. August 2014)

Ich halte es ähnlich wie Exar-K:

Meine persönlichen Toptitel bei Release als Retail, gerne dann auch als CE, alles andere dann reduziert in diversen Sales.


----------



## MisterBlonde (18. August 2014)

Da ich auch Musik-CDs und DVDs sammle, kaufe ich auch größtenteils Retail-Spiele. Ich besitze Dinge gerne auch physisch und falls mal ein Onlineservice wie Steam abgeschaltet werden sollte (was bei Origin und Uplay wahrscheinlicher wäre), habe ich noch die Spieldaten auf einem Datenträger. Immerhin besser, als komplett von dem Kram abhängig zu sein.

Trotzdem wächst meine Steambibliothek dank Summer Sale und Humble Bundle weiter. Bei den Preisen auch kein Wunder.

Solange sich nicht jeder Highspeed-Internet leisten kann, will oder bekommen kann, wird es auch Retailspiele geben.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Unsinnig? Allleine meine Filme fressen nen Haufen Platz - dazu Bücher, alte Spiele ohne Steambindung, Konsolenspiele und dann wären da noch die CE´s - also so unsinnig finde ich das dann wieder nicht.


 ich rede von den Leuten, die argumentieren, dass sie ihre Games nur noch als Key/Download kaufen, *weil *die Retailversion angeblich zu Platz wegnehmen würden. DAS ist unsinnig, weil Du ja auch bei fast jedem Retailspiel die Packung + Datenträger nach der Aktivierung einfach wegschmeissen kannst und somit auch nichts des wertvollen Platzes in der Wohnung verloren geht. 

Und mit wegschmeissen meine ich die Errungenschaft unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft namens "kommunale Müllentsorgung" und nicht ein "Wegschmeissen ins Zimmer, wo noch Platz ist"


----------



## Kratos333 (18. August 2014)

Nur ausnahmetitel hol ich als Retail. Sowas wie CIV hole ich eigentlich immer orginal für meine Sammlung.
Der rest wird als Key günstig gekauft. Sehe es weiterhin nicht ein für reine DRM Singleplayer Titel den vollpreis zu bezahlen.


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2014)

Spiele kaufe ich größtenteils bei Steam.
Ausnahmen sind fast nur CEs.
In den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich 5 CEs und keine 5 normalen Retail Versionen gekauft. Da dürften die 90+ % gut hinhauen.

Anders ist das bei Musik und Filmen: die kommen mir immer noch als CD/DVD/BR ins Haus (auch wenn ich die CDs eigentlich nur 1x rippe und fortan als MP3 höre).


----------



## Vordack (18. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das mit dem Platzbedarf ist ein unsinniges Argument, denn die Games sind ja zu 99% dann auch an Steam&co gebunden, so dass man das Game auch als Retail kaufen und nach Aktivierung den Datenträger + Packung einfach wegschmeißen kann, falls man echt in so ner Mini-Bude hausen muss, dass ein paar DVD-Packungen einem die Luft rauben



Wieso soll ich extra los laufen und was kaufen wo ich 90% des Volumens eh wegschmeisse wenn ichs mir gleich runterladen kann? Meine Regale sind ausserdem voll mit Büchern, da haben Spiele einen geringeren Stellenwert.


----------



## Chronik (18. August 2014)

Also ich kaufe grundsätzlich Spiele als CD/DVD Version, ob das nun bei Amazon oder ein andere Laden ist, ist egal. Das wichtige dabei ist, das ich grundsätzlich NIE games/spiele/software als digital Version kaufen würde.

Nur mal so, als Retail-Version meint ihr doch eine "Laden-Version", die man halt bei MM, beim großen Planeten, bei Amazon, usw. kaufen kann also mit Verpackung, Hülle (Case) und den Handbuch, ggf. noch Poster oder andere zusätzliche gimmicks?


----------



## springenderBusch (18. August 2014)

Alles was nicht Free 2 Play ist kaufe ich mir im Laden.


----------



## alu355 (18. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich rede von den Leuten, die argumentieren, dass sie ihre Games nur noch als Key/Download kaufen, *weil *die Retailversion angeblich zu Platz wegnehmen würden. DAS ist unsinnig, weil Du ja auch bei fast jedem Retailspiel die Packung + Datenträger nach der Aktivierung einfach wegschmeissen kannst und somit auch nichts des wertvollen Platzes in der Wohnung verloren geht.
> 
> Und mit wegschmeissen meine ich die Errungenschaft unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft namens "kommunale Müllentsorgung" und nicht ein "Wegschmeissen ins Zimmer, wo noch Platz ist"



Das ist also inzwischen eine Errungenschaft Müll gezielt zu produzieren auch wenn man ihn vermeiden könnte?
Wenn man eben ein paar Schränke voll hat, dann holt man sich nicht unbedingt nochmal einen Schrank (oder für die ganz betuchten noch eine Villa) nur um noch mehr Spiele, Filme und Musik Hüllen zu versorgen, außer man ist sehr leidenschaftlicher Sammler.
Wieso sollte man dann wenn man "genug" hat, gezielt Packungen + entsprechendem Inhalt kaufen, nur um sie direkt wieder in den Müll zu schmeißen?
Stichwort Ressourcenverschwendung? Kunststoff/Polycarbonat, Silizium/Silberlegierung/Gold. 
Recycling unter normalen Umständen? 
Nene, guck mal bei der "kommunalen Müllenstorgung" vorbei wie die das handhaben - aus Kostengründen wird sowas verbrannt. 

Unabhängig davon - ehrlich gesagt sind die meisten Hüllen doch überhaupt nix besonderes mehr. 
Standardversionen im Maoeinheitsgewand mit leicht unterscheidlichem Aufdruck - so siehts doch im Retailbusiness (auch aus Kostengründen) inzwischen aus.
Sowas soll man sich dann in den Glaskasten stellen und das zu entsprechenden Preisen?
Da bleiben dann einem nur noch besonders teure Sammler Editionen (die auch im Umfang meist den Standardeditionen von vor 15 Jahren entsprechen - ja ich weiß früher war alles besser  )
Ich glaub deswegen auch, daß es deswegen darauf hinauslaufen wird das es die schön verpackten Scheiben auch weiterhin geben wird - die dann noch teurer sind und der Anteil der "Standard" Retail Scheiben noch mehr schrumpft.
Insbesondere wegen den Preisen.
(Und ja, das meiste habe ich inzwischen auf Steam & Co.)


----------



## alu355 (18. August 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Nur mal so, als Retail-Version meint ihr doch eine "Laden-Version", die man halt bei MM, beim großen Planeten, bei Amazon, usw. kaufen kann also mit Verpackung, Hülle (Case) und den Handbuch, ggf. noch Poster oder andere zusätzliche gimmicks?



Richtig. 
Retail = Vollversion im zum Beispiel Einzelhandel. 
Tatsächlich steht Retail im eigentlichen Sinne dafür nicht, ist aber wie mit Konfitüre und Marmelade.
Der Volksmund redet immer noch meist von Marmelade obwohl die EU dir sagen wird das nur Zitrusfrüchte Marmelade sein kann. 
Ich weiß, bescheuert.


----------



## Maiernator (18. August 2014)

Ich kauf Retail Versionen aus zwei Gründen.
a) Das spiel braucht verdammt viel Speicher und dauert daher ewig zu laden mit meiner 6000er Dsl Leitung
oder b) die retail version ist billiger, was eine Frechheit ist bei manchen Spielen imo.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. August 2014)

Absolute "Must Haves" oder bestimmte Reihen die ich seit ihren Anfängen lückenlos haben möchte, so was kaufe ich immer noch liebend gerne als Retail. Sekundär wichtige Titel reichen mir dagegen als Download.

Und in manchen Fällen hat man oft auch keine Wahlmöglichkeit, entweder existiert nur eine Digital- oder eine Datenträger-Version.


----------



## Grolt (18. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Entwicklung sehr schade.
> Ich bin Sammler und greife so oft es geht zur Retail-Fassung.
> Ich habe ein schönes Regal mit meinen ganzen Spielen und würde diese Sammlung auch gern in Zukunft weiter ausbauen.
> Außerdem ist mein Internet weit davon entfernt schnell zu sein, also bin ich über jedes Spiel froh, dass ich von Datenträger installieren kann.



Bin auch nen Sammler und mir geht es genau so ( außer das mit dem langsamen Internet). 
Wobei ich auch die Zeiten vermisse, als in den Retail Boxen mehr drin war als, DVD und Kurzanleitung. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn sich die Retailboxen wieder zu etwas hochwertigeren entwickeln würden. Die Retailbaxen von Risen 3 CE und Divinity: Original Sin CE fallen mir da ein. So sollten (Standard-) Retailboxen aussehen.


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (18. August 2014)

Ich kauf mir eigentlich nur noch Retail wenn ich eine CE davon haben möchte wie z.b. bei The Witcher 3.

Sonst hab ich in den letzen Jahren alles über Steam und Origin gekauft, bzw. giebt es ja Key-Preisvergleiche wo man das spiel EXTREM günstig Original Bekommt.

Mit dem schnellsten Internet was es zurzeit giebt, laden selbst spiele mit 40GB über Steam in Max. 30min Runter.

Also ja ich denke für Pc wird es mit Retail in Zukunft schwierig.


----------



## MadFox80 (18. August 2014)

Pro: Eine Retailversion kann ich immer noch wieder verkaufen, wenn das Spiel durchgenudelt ist.

Contra: Die Sammlereditionen, zumindest sehr sehr wenige, sind heutzutage den Preis wert, denn haeufig gibt es die spielinternen Extras ja auch in der digitalen Version, zB. Waffen, Fahrzeuge, custom Gegenstaende. 
Wer natuerlich Karten, Poster usw. sammelt (semi-Pro  ) greift ohnehin zur Deluxe Version a la retail.

Ich hab einen gesunden Mix aus beidem und das wird wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## KevinEdler (18. August 2014)

Also wenn ich plane mir ein Spiel zu holen, egal ob zu Release oder später als GOTY, dann greif ich eigentlich immer zur Retail-Variante. Platzmangel? Ich spiele schon lange am PC, schon damals auf dem DOS/Win3.11. meines Vaters und habe eigentlich auch noch alles, trotzdem braucht mein Regal grad mal 1,5m² Wandfläche. So viel Platz darf man denk ich einem Hobby schon zu sprechen.
Digital sind mittlerweile auch die Sales nicht mehr wirklich interessant, da die guten Spiele entweder vorher schon mal im Sale gekauft wurden oder die noch besseren im Retail. Und nur wegen Sale kaufen bringts auch nicht, da fehlt irgendwann die Zeit zum daddeln bzw. wird eher in die besseren Spiele investiert.
Allerdings gibts gerade im Indiebereich viele Perlen dies nur digital gibt.
 Ich denke auch nur weil die absolute Mehrheit bei den digitalen Verkäufen so eindeutig ist, muss dass beim Umsatz nicht genauso stark sein. Da hätte ich dem Retailmarkt aus meinen Umfeldbeobachtungen noch rund 30%-50% zugeschoben.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Das ist also inzwischen eine Errungenschaft Müll gezielt zu produzieren auch wenn man ihn vermeiden könnte?


Darum ging es doch gar nicht, das weißt Du doch selber ganz genau. Von denen Leuten, die angeblich wegen Platzproblemen kein Retail mehr kaufen, denkt sicher kaum jemand auch an den Umweltvorteil. 

Und wenn Du schon damit anfängst könnte man das eh noch weiterstricken und das Gamen ganz sein lassen - Strom kommt ja auch nicht von allein in die Rechner und Konsolen


----------



## Wamboland (18. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Entwicklung sehr schade.
> Ich bin Sammler und greife so oft es geht zur Retail-Fassung.
> Ich habe ein schönes Regal mit meinen ganzen Spielen und würde diese Sammlung auch gern in Zukunft weiter ausbauen.
> Außerdem ist mein Internet weit davon entfernt schnell zu sein, also bin ich über jedes Spiel froh, dass ich von Datenträger installieren kann.



Hab ich auch - allerdings sind das bis auf 8-10 DVD Hüllen alles noch alte Boxen. 

Ich weiß garnicht wann das angefangen hat das ich fast nur noch digital kaufe ... gerade durch Steam ist das einfach angenehm und meist auch deutlich günstiger. Bei Amazon ist es aber auch ok - und da würde ich dann auch eine CE kaufen (letzte war aber Warhammer Online, also schon was her ^^). Ansonsten ... der nächste MM ist ca. 15-20 Minuten mit dem Auto entfernt - in der Zeit hab ich das Spiel schon halb herunter geladen (je nach Spiel *g*) und ich spare Benzinkosten. 

Der Einzelhandel vor Ort hat einfach keine Vorteile bei Spielen. Benzinkosten, Zeit, teuer und Beratung gibt es nur in kleinen Geschäften und Core Gamer brauchen das ja in der Regel auch nicht. 

Gerade durch die Steamsales wird aber denke ich der große Anteil kommen - oder auch Humble Bundles. Da schaufelt man sich ja schnell mal 5-15 Spiele für ganz kleines Geld auf die Platte


----------



## Sheggo (18. August 2014)

> Steam, Origin und Co. mit über 90 Prozent Marktanteil


liegt vlt daran, dass nur noch 10% aller Spiele überhaupt als Retail (also komplett ohne Steam/Origin/Co-Zwang) auf den Markt kommen, wenn überhaupt. und dann kann man auch gleich digital kaufen


----------



## Monalye (18. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Entwicklung sehr schade.
> Ich bin Sammler und greife so oft es geht zur Retail-Fassung.
> Ich habe ein schönes Regal mit meinen ganzen Spielen und würde diese Sammlung auch gern in Zukunft weiter ausbauen.
> Außerdem ist mein Internet weit davon entfernt schnell zu sein, also bin ich über jedes Spiel froh, dass ich von Datenträger installieren kann.



Dem ist im Grunde nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, genauso sehe ich das auch. 
Ich hab' die DVD-Hüllen auf ein Regal gestellt und die DVD's selbst in Sammelmappen einsortiert. Mittlerweile hab ich 3 dieser Mappen voll, eine mit 90 Stück und die beiden anderen mit 60 Stück, die 4. Mappe ist in "Arbeit" 
Dazu sammel ich auch noch alle Heft-VW, dafür hab ich zwei DVD-Koffer, einer ist für PCG und der andere für alle anderen. Meine älteste VW-CD (ja CD) ist von PCG, damals noch "Demo-CD" von 02/2001, mit Demos von Alice, Patrizier2 und Project: I.G.I.

Außerdem hab ich noch einen großen Ordner in dem ich alle Poster, Postkarten und Abziehbilder in Klarsichthüllen eingeordnet habe und einen Koffer in den ich alle Handbücher, Artbooks, Questbooks, Komplettlösungen uws. einsortiert habe. 
Deshalb greife ich gerne zu CE, vor allem bei Spielen die ich besonders gerne mag. Meine letzte CE war Painkiller Hell & Damnation, die war auch sehr umfangreich und hat gar nicht viel gekostet. 
Ich hab' zb. alle Titel der Painkiller-Serie als Retail-Version und alle gemeinsam in chronologischer Reihenfolge in eine Sammelmappe sortiert, da steh ich voll drauf  Ich find das toll und freu mich immer richtig wenn ich wieder mal durch die Sammlung schmökere und in den Sammelmappen blättere.



Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich extra los laufen und was kaufen wo ich 90% des Volumens eh wegschmeisse wenn ichs mir gleich runterladen kann? Meine Regale sind ausserdem voll mit Büchern, da haben Spiele einen geringeren Stellenwert.



Wieso extra loslaufen? Zum Einen kennt man ja die Releasetermine ohnehin lange vorher, ich verbinde sowas immer mit einem gemütlichen Shopping-Nachmittag. Ich hol mir mein ersehntes Spiel und geh anschließend gerne in ein Cafe, wo ich bei einem Kaffee gleich die Packung aufmache, durchs Handbuch blätter, usw. 
Ich find sowas viel schöner als etwas nicht greifbares runterzuladen. 

Außerdem hab' ich zuletzt nach meinem Festplattencrash, der völlig unerwartet kam und ich dadurch keine Sicherungen hatte, sehr von den vielen Retails profitiert. Das Installieren auf die neue Festplatte ging viel flotter, als wenn ich mir die Spiele alle erst wieder runterladen hätte müssen. Dazu kommt, das ich im Monat nur 70 GB hab vor Drosselung, damit würde ich nie auskommen, wenn ich nur 10 Spiele neu installieren wollte. 
Ich hab' meine Sammelmappen durchgeblättert, auf der Suche was ich mir alles installieren könnte, wenn ich die Spiele alle nur als Downloadversion hätte, würde ich teils sicher Spiele vergessen, das ich sie überhaupt habe, die mir dann bei sowas völlig durch die Finger rutschen. Oder habt ihr Listen angelegt, in die ihr alle eure Downloadspiele eingetragen habt?

Ich kauf zu..... ich würd sagen 95 % Retailversionen, nur wenn ein Steam-Sale unverschämt günstig ist, kaufe ich es online. Das sind dann meistens alte Spiele um ein paar wenige Euro, Neuerscheinungen würde ich niemals nur als Download kaufen. Wenn ich schon den Vollpreis bezahle, möcht ich dafür schon auch etwas in der Hand halten können. Ich hab' sogar zu Plants vs Zombies - Garden Warfare die quasi leere Verpackung gekauft, darin war lediglich ein Zettel mit einem Code drauf zum Freirubbeln, keine DVD. Aber ich kann die Hülle auf mein Regal stellen, das alleine ist es mir wert, ich glaub' nicht, das es besonders viele geben wird, die zu diesem Spiel eine Hülle zuhause haben werden


----------



## leckmuschel (18. August 2014)

ich bestelle meine games bei amazon. wenn mich vollpreisspiele zu release nicht zu einem kauf überzeugen, greife ich auf deals bei steam zurück, oder auf keyseiten. hab extra ein regal für 360/one, ps3/4, pc, wii/u, 3ds spiele. am liebsten hab ich noch ein steelbook dabei. bei blizzardspielen kaufe ich nur retail, wegen der netten pappverpackung.


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Außerdem hab' ich zuletzt nach meinem Festplattencrash, der völlig unerwartet kam und ich dadurch *keine Sicherungen hatte*,


Da liegt das Problem. Festplatten Crashs oder sonstige Datenverluste kommen nämlich *immer *unerwartet.



> Das Installieren auf die neue Festplatte ging viel flotter, als wenn ich mir die Spiele alle erst wieder runterladen hätte müssen.


Würde mit einem entsprechenden Backup aber genauso schnell gehen.



> Ich hab' meine Sammelmappen durchgeblättert, auf der Suche was ich mir alles installieren könnte, wenn ich die Spiele alle nur als Downloadversion hätte, würde ich teils sicher Spiele vergessen, das ich sie überhaupt habe, die mir dann bei sowas völlig durch die Finger rutschen. Oder habt ihr Listen angelegt, in die ihr alle eure Downloadspiele eingetragen habt?


Wieso Listen?
Ich weiß, daß ich einen Steam Account habe, ich weiß, daß ich einen BattleNet Account habe, ich weiß, daß ich einen Bioware Account habe ... jeweils einmal einloggen und schon wird einem angezeigt, was man auf dem jeweiligen Account hat.


----------



## Desotho (19. August 2014)

Früher hatte man in der Packung halt zumindest noch ein schönes Handbuch. Heute gibts halt die DVD, ne Hülle und mit viel Glück einen Handzettel der mir sagt dass ich das nicht hätte kaufen sollen wenn ich Epileptiker bin.
Mit einem VDSL50 Anschluss profitiere ich auch nicht von einer beschleunigten Installation vom Datenträger (die danach eh noch 10 Patches benötigen würde).
Aber der Markt wird sich da selbst regulieren. Man kann heute ja auch noch Schallplatten kaufen, Kassetten dafür eher nicht mehr


----------



## Pope (19. August 2014)

Ich kaufe gar keine Spiele mehr !
Ich will nicht unzählige Plattformen nutzen und mich dort registrieren müssen. Ich will keine Abhängigkeit von der Verfügbarkeit von Servern, keine Wartezeiten bei Release und auch keine entrechtenden Nutzungsbestimmungen. Zudem will ich auch keine Zwangsinternetverbindung, Zwangsupdate oder Zwangssoundso.
Früher konnte man wegen der schlechten Synchronisierung oder wegen irgendwelcher unsinniger bevormundender Verbote sein Spiel einfach und günstig im Ausland kaufen oder auch mal mit einem Bloodpatch versehen. Das geht heute alles nicht mehr. Totale Überwachung.
Und das lustige Argument, dass der digitale Vertrieb umweltfreundlicher sei, lasse ich insofern nicht gelten, als der Stromverbrauch für das Spielen und das Vorhalten riesiger Serverfarmen wohl Grund genug sein dürfte überhaupt nicht mehr zu spielen.
Der Erfolg des digitalen Vertriebs liegt m. E. darin, dass die Industrie den Spielern keine Wahl läßt, die Spiele ohne Plattformen auszuführen. Und wenn man schon eine Zwangsrekrutierung hinnehmen muss, kann man die Sachen auch gleich dort digital erwerben. Es ist einfach, kostengünstig und vor allem zahlt man digital. Nicht umsonst gibt es zahlreiche Studien welche belegen, dass man mit virtuellem Geld viel mehr ausgibt, als wenn man reale Banknoten aus der Geldbörse zückt. Aus kaufmännischer Sicht sicherlich ein gelungener Schachzug. Dass dass Abhängigmachen der Spielerschaft nichts anderes als ein Kundenbindungsinstrument ist, scheint aber niemanden zu interessieren. Wer kennt denn nicht auch Leute, die wegen ein paar Cent Ersparnis zwei Dutzend Kundenkarten mit sich herumschleppen ?

Naja... Jedes Angebot schafft sich seine Nachfrage. Die Industrie läßt kaum noch Alternativen zu und hat somit die Nachfrage nach ihren Vorstellungen geformt. Allerdings schafft auch jede Nachfrage ihr Angebot, weshalb nicht wenige Spieler ganz mit Zocken aufgehört haben oder ins Lager der Raubkopierer gewechselt sind.
Zwischenzeitlich haben bei mir sogar die nicht mit gängelnden Kopierschutzmechnismen verseuchten Spiele keine Chance mehr. Ich bin es einfach leid, vor jedem Kauf aufwendig recherchieren zu müssen, ob mir der verwendete Kopierschutz in den Kram passt.
Ich widme mich zwsichenzeitlich anderen Hobbies und gebe keinen Cent mehr für PC-Spiele aus, wobei ich lange Zeit darüber nachgedacht habe, auf privaten Lan-Parties Vorträge über Anonymisierungsverfahren und die Nutzung von OCHs zu halten. Lan-Parties finden aber auch nicht mehr in diesem Maße statt wie es früher mal war.
Wer braucht denn schon dass gesellige Zusammensein mit Gleichgesinnten, wenn man alles digital haben kann ?


----------



## Desotho (19. August 2014)

Das heisst Du spielst gar keine Computerspiele mehr und dein Hobby ist der Kreuzzug gegen DRM?


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wieso extra loslaufen? Zum Einen kennt man ja die Releasetermine ohnehin lange vorher, ich verbinde sowas immer mit einem gemütlichen Shopping-Nachmittag. Ich hol mir mein ersehntes Spiel und geh anschließend gerne in ein Cafe, wo ich bei einem Kaffee gleich die Packung aufmache, durchs Handbuch blätter, usw.
> Ich find sowas viel schöner als etwas nicht greifbares runterzuladen.



Da Du mich gequotet hattest... Du Frau, ich nicht, ein Shopping Nachmittag ist bei mir nie gemütlich, ich bin pragmatiker, gehe gezielt los und kaufe ein (wenn nicht online), an einem Nachtmittag erledige ich viel mehr als nur Shopping  Desweiteren ist mir der Zusatzinhalt relativ egal, da finde ich Downloads praktischer


----------



## Triplezer0 (19. August 2014)

Ich mag steam, ich hab keine probleme mit dem dahergehenden DRM. Alles wird schön gepatcht und ist beisammen, sehr angenehm.


----------



## Soulja110 (19. August 2014)

Ich würde ja nur noch online kaufen aber Amazon bekommt ja häufig Exklusivinhalte.


----------



## ferrari2k (19. August 2014)

Naja, wo soll man wohl schon Spiele kaufen als DRM-Gegner? Gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Soulja110 (19. August 2014)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Naja, wo soll man wohl schon Spiele kaufen als DRM-Gegner? Gar nicht mehr.



Siehs doch mal so rum, dann haste Zeit für was anderes, zB Yoga


----------



## tommy1977 (19. August 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Also wenn nicht aus irgendeinem Grund die Boxversion sehr viel billiger sein sollte, greife ich mittlerweile zur digitalen Version. Allerdings auch bei Filmen, wofür mich auch manche Leute schlagen würden. Ich geb ja zu, dass so ein Regal voller Spiele schon schön aussieht aber es braucht halt auch immer Platz in der Wohnung.



Was sieht denn daran schön aus? Es nimmt sinnlos Platz weg, staubt ein und einen Mehrwert gegenüber der digitalen Version bringt es auch nicht. Ich kaufe seit Jahren ausschließlich digital über Keystores. Das spart Geld Platz und Zeit. Das letzte Spiel auf Datenträger war bei mir "Split/Second" aus dem Jahr 2010.


----------



## Kinorenegade (19. August 2014)

Ich kaufe fast nur noch Digital. Das letzte mal Retail.... das war Diablo 3 beim Mitternachtsverkauf.
Digital ist einfach günstiger. Und warum sollte man noch Retail kaufen, wenn da eh nur noch der Datenträger drin liegt? Nur die CE's würden sich zwischendurch
noch lohnen aber wenn ich mir da die Preise anschaue und wie schnell die vergriffen sind ist es mir den Aufwand nicht mehr wert.
Früher (also sagen wir mal ende der 80er Anfang der 90er) als noch Spiele wie Civilization  und Co mit schönen und dicken Anleitungen gekommen sind... da hat das auspacken noch Spaß gemacht. Auch das durchlesen der Anleitung bzw. der Vorgeschichte oder des Hintergrundes war einfach ein Teil des Auspackens gewesen. 
Ich werde nie vergessen als ich Dungeon Master ausgepackt habe und mir die Hintergrund Geschichte durchgelesen habe auf meinem Bett... und währenddessen tobte draußen WIRKLICH ein dickes Gewitter. Als ich dann das Spiel einlegte war es um mich geschehen. Rollenspiele wurden ein Teil meines Lebens  .
Aber diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei. Es wird einfach keinen Wert mehr auf Präsentation gelegt. Hauptsache schnell installieren, innerhalb der kürzesten Zeit durch das Spiel rushen und danach das Spiel ins Regal verbannen (oder wieder von der Platte löschen).
Da habe ich schon bei WoW eine Krise bekommen, wenn die Leute einfach nur gelevelt haben. Und bei Diablo 3 war es genauso "Den Text lese ich mir beim dritten mal durchzocken durch. Jetzt will ich erstmal nur den ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad schaffen!".
Und da die Spieler anscheinend nur das Ende sehen wollen, statt das Spiel als Erlebnis zu sehen, lohnt es sich auch nicht irgendetwas als PHYSISCHE Beigabe bei einem Spiel beizulegen. Die CE's sind da eh nur Sammlerobjekte. Daher wird Retail aussterben.

Mal abgesehen davon, das Steam im Sommer oder zu Weihnachten verdammt günstige Sales anbietet. Da kommt der Einzelhandel nicht mit.
Ich habe mal nachgezählt... ich habe nur noch 21 Retail Versionen bei mir stehen (davon sind 90 Prozent älter als 6 Jahre) aber alleine bei Steam habe ich 375 Spiele. Das sagt doch schon alles oder!


----------



## Krushak85 (19. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Entwicklung sehr schade.
> Ich bin Sammler und greife so oft es geht zur Retail-Fassung.
> Ich habe ein schönes Regal mit meinen ganzen Spielen und würde diese Sammlung auch gern in Zukunft weiter ausbauen.



Geht mir ähnlich. Die ganze Debatt erinnert mich auch an das Thema E-Book und klassisches Buch. 

Der Vorteil von Digital ist für mich, dass ich schnell an Spiele komme, die ich im Laden wohl nicht bekommen würde, wie Mark of an Ninja bspw. Ansonsten kaufe ich eher Retail-Spiele, ist halt was handfestes. Da bin ich, wenn man so will, extrem koncervativ, aber ich mag das. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich eh kein Freund von Online-DRM bin die ganzen sogenannten Vorteile teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind.


----------



## Amboss (19. August 2014)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Was sieht denn daran schön aus? Es nimmt sinnlos Platz weg, staubt ein und einen Mehrwert gegenüber der digitalen Version bringt es auch nicht. Ich kaufe seit Jahren ausschließlich digital über Keystores. Das spart Geld Platz und Zeit. Das letzte Spiel auf Datenträger war bei mir "Split/Second" aus dem Jahr 2010.


Naja, gut. Ich gebe zu, das mit dem Staub wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben aber hab's dann doch nicht gemacht  Das schöne daran ist auch eher so ein Nostalgiegefühl, wenn ich z.B. alte N64-Spiele bei Freunden rumstehen sehe. Aber bei mir daheim nur rumstehen und verstauben lassen, möchte ich sie auch nicht.

Es fiel mir auch verdammt schwer, meine Marvel-Hefte zu verkaufen aber es machte einfach keinen Sinn mehr, noch mehr anzuhäufen und Platz in der Wohnung zu verschwenden. Jetzt habe ich Marvel Unlimited und kann trotzdem alle (legal) auf dem iPad lesen. Nicht ganz so schön aber unglaublich praktischer.


----------



## Shorty484 (19. August 2014)

Also ich kaufe, wenn möglich, lieber die Retailversion. Aus dem einfachen Grund, bei uns ist kein DSL verfügbar, wir sind auf LTE mit begrenzten Datenvolumen angewiesen. Dadurch gestaltet sich der Download immer ziemlich schwierig. Und da es nur bei Steam möglich ist, die Games über einen anderen PC zu downloaden und dann auf den eigenen Rechner zu übertragen, wird sich daran auch eine Weile nix ändern.

Natürlich greife ich bei Sales trotzdem das ein oder andere Mal zu


----------



## madingz (19. August 2014)

Ohne Retailversionen keine günstigen Keystore Preise... also in 2 Jahren wieder alles ab 30 € aufwärts...


----------



## OT2K (19. August 2014)

Also ich persönlich tendiere ja immer noch bevorzugt zum Kauf der "Boxed"-Versionen von Spielen.
Was mich sehr verärgert ist, dass man selbst bei den Retailversionen der Spiele eine Steam-, oder wasauchimmeranbindung benötigt, um sie installieren zu können. Wer garantiert denn, dass diese Spiele, WENN eine dieser Firmen (Steam, Ubisoft, EA Origin....) ihren Betrieb mal einstellen muss, noch laufen? Und die Spiele die ich in den Portalen als reine Downloadversion gekauft habe???


----------



## Bal0r (19. August 2014)

Nö, jedes 2te oder 3te Spiel. Je nach dem welches Spiel ich auch in meinem Regal stehen haben will. Hab mir zb. Batman Arkham Knight und The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt bei Amazon vorbestellt.


----------



## Kerusame (19. August 2014)

gott sei dank, gibt es illegale kopien von so ziemlich jedem game. schaltet also wirklich mal eine der distributionsplattformen (steam, origin,..) ab, holt man sich einfach die kopie von ner warez seite.
so mach ichs jedenfalls, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass meine spiele nicht mehr spielbar sind weil es sich für EA und co. nicht mehr auszahlt die server am laufen zu halten.


----------



## ferrari2k (19. August 2014)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Siehs doch mal so rum, dann haste Zeit für was anderes, zB Yoga


Ich lach mich gleich tot


----------



## openworldgamer (19. August 2014)

Seit ich eine halbwegs schnelle Internetverbindung habe (~1,2 MB/s beim downloaden sofern ich nicht im Internet surfe) kaufe ich Spiele fast nur noch digital,weil es schneller und billiger ist. Zumal befinden sich heutzutage kaum noch hochwertige Handbücher in den Hüllen (war früher nicht so schlimm wie heute),da sehe ich nicht ein warum ich ein Spiel als Retail kaufen sollte.


----------



## ferrari2k (19. August 2014)

OT2K schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich tendiere ja immer noch bevorzugt zum Kauf der "Boxed"-Versionen von Spielen.
> Was mich sehr verärgert ist, dass man selbst bei den Retailversionen der Spiele eine Steam-, oder wasauchimmeranbindung benötigt, um sie installieren zu können. Wer garantiert denn, dass diese Spiele, WENN eine dieser Firmen (Steam, Ubisoft, EA Origin....) ihren Betrieb mal einstellen muss, noch laufen? Und die Spiele die ich in den Portalen als reine Downloadversion gekauft habe???


Genau die Frage habe ich mir schon vor 10 Jahren gestellt, als das ganze so anfing. Und seitdem habe ich auch keine Retail Spiele mehr gekauft, die eine Onlineaktivierung benötigen.
Man hat viel mehr Zeit für andere Sachen, die auch nicht weniger kostenintensiv sind, aber man entdeckt Neues


----------



## ferrari2k (19. August 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> gott sei dank, gibt es illegale kopien von so ziemlich jedem game. schaltet also wirklich mal eine der distributionsplattformen (steam, origin,..) ab, holt man sich einfach die kopie von ner warez seite.
> so mach ichs jedenfalls, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass meine spiele nicht mehr spielbar sind weil es sich für EA und co. nicht mehr auszahlt die server am laufen zu halten.


Das ist aber auch extrem inkonsequent, meinst du nicht?
Du unterstützt DRM Plattformen, bist aber nicht bereit, die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen?
Das ist ziemlich verlogen. Entweder du unterstützt DRM, mit allem, was dazugehört, oder du boykottierst es. Aber doch nicht so, wie du das vorhast...


----------



## Kerusame (19. August 2014)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch extrem inkonsequent, meinst du nicht?
> Du unterstützt DRM Plattformen, bist aber nicht bereit, die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen?
> Das ist ziemlich verlogen. Entweder du unterstützt DRM, mit allem, was dazugehört, oder du boykottierst es. Aber doch nicht so, wie du das vorhast...



oder aber, ich seh nicht nur schwarz und weiß vor mir und suchs mir so aus, wies für mich am besten is.
entweder/oder ist für mich keine option, aber wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann machs bitte so.
ich werds mir weiterhin so richten, wies für mich am besten is.


----------



## smooth1980 (19. August 2014)

Wenn Ich mal zurückdenke dann war glaub Ich Oblivion mein letztes Retail Spiel.Es würde einfach nicht in meine Wohnung passen die vielen Spieleschachteln.Mit den Preisen in den Keyshops hat das aber auch etwas zu tun.Mir ist im Prinzip kein Spiel mehr als 20 € wert.


----------



## Pope (19. August 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> gott sei dank, gibt es illegale kopien von so ziemlich jedem game. schaltet also wirklich mal eine der distributionsplattformen (steam, origin,..) ab, holt man sich einfach die kopie von ner warez seite.
> so mach ichs jedenfalls, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass meine spiele nicht mehr spielbar sind weil es sich für EA und co. nicht mehr auszahlt die server am laufen zu halten.



Für jedes Problem auf der Welt gibt es genau drei Lösungen. Entweder man akzeptiert es mehr oder weniger zähnekrnirschend, man versucht es zu ändern oder man haut ab. Genauso halte ich es auch. Die Entwicklung der Spieleindustrie hat mich zum Abhauen veranlasst, weil meine zahllosen Versuche etwas zu ändern leider nicht gefruchtet haben. Beim Abhauen hat man dann noch die Möglichkeit hat mit Zocken ganz aufzuhören oder zur Raubkopie zu greifen.


----------



## tastenklopper (19. August 2014)

Der PC-Retailmarkt wird nicht verschwinden, aber die "klassische" Verpackung (Klapperhülle mit DVD und einem Zettel) wird sich auf Dauer nicht mehr lohnen. An deren Stelle werden hochwertige Ausgaben mit Bonusinhalten treten, die vielleicht teurer sein werden als der Download, dafür aber die 'Retailer' glücklicher machen.  Die großen Publisher werden vermehrt auf Collectors Editions setzen (siehe Microsoft und "The Witcher 3") und kleine Vertriebe wie HeadUp Games haben sich bereits auf die Veröffentlichung von Download-Titels als aufwändige Sammleredition spezialisiert (deren "Gone Home"-Paket kostet soviel wie die digitale Version).

Dass der Download-Markt auf dem PC wesentlich größer ist als bei den Konsolen (wo die Disc vorherrscht), lässt sich auf Steam und das veraltete Format der DVD zurückführen. Heute muss man trotz Kauf der Box immer noch zusätzliche Gigabytes bei Steam herunterladen; da kann man ja gleich das ganze Spiel downloaden. Jedoch ist Steam nicht günstiger als die Ladenversion: Außerhalb der Rabattaktionen ist Valves Laden nämlich richtig teuer und deshalb kann man eigentlich nur bei Keystores einkaufen.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (19. August 2014)

Ich kaufe weniger Pc Spiele als früher Retail, aber meistens nur weil die entsprechenden Spiele nicht Retail angeboten werden. Disks ziehe ich vor.


----------



## Schnurx (19. August 2014)

Hrrrm...der im Artikel verlinkte Artikel ist da widersprüchlich, bzw. nicht eindeutig.
Einerseits wird gesagt: 
"Digital downloads represent a whopping 92 per cent of all PC game sales across the world, PCR can reveal."

Andererseits:
"In the UK specifically in 2013, £1.18 billion was made from the sale of downloadable mobile, console, PC, and tablet games - an increase of 16.4 per cent over 2012 - while £1.015 billion was made from the sale of physical games."

Das ist natürlich alles andere als 92%.... entweder ist also der Markt in UK komplett anders, als im Rest der Welt, zumal die Downloads da alle Apps mit einschließen oder mit den "92% of all PC Games" sind tatsächlich die verkauften Exemplare gemeint, inkl. aller Apps etc. und nicht der Umsatz.

Dann wäre das allerdings klar, praktisch alle Android, Apple etc. Spiele  sind eh nur als Download erhältlich, meist aber für deutlich niedrigere Beträge als Retail-PC Spiele.
Mir ist das alles zu unklar, welches Maß wird denn nun angelegt?
Umsatz oder Stückzahl und nur PC-Spieldownloads oder Tablet etc. Downloads für andere Plattformen auch?


----------



## BuzzKillington (19. August 2014)

Ich kauf da, wo's am billigsten ist


----------



## Jalpar (19. August 2014)

Naja, wie Schnurx schon geschrieben hat, ist der verlinkte Artikel tatsächlich nicht frei von Widersprüchen. Für mich selbst kann ich jedoch sagen, daß ich die Standard-Version eines Spieles schon seit Jahren nicht mehr als Retail-Version gekauft habe, sondern nur noch in digitaler Form. Ob ich die Bonus-Version kaufe hängt davon ab, ob ich das Gefühl habe, daß sich diese Mehrausgabe für mich auch wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2014)

Statistiken geben immer nur das wieder, was man daraus liest. Ohne genaue Informationen, wie denn diese Zahl zustande kam, ist sie nutzlos.

Btw hatte die NPD Group noch Anfang des Jahres 36% für Download Versionen ermittelt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Statistiken geben immer nur das wieder, was man daraus liest. Ohne genaue Informationen, wie denn diese Zahl zustande kam, ist sie nutzlos.
> 
> Btw hatte die NPD Group noch Anfang des Jahres 36% für Download Versionen ermittelt.



ja und? die 92% hier sollen sich ja auch nur auf den pc beziehen. 
es steht ja wohl außer frage, dass die quote auf konsolen und vor allem handhelds weitaus niedriger liegt.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. August 2014)

Früher hätte ich es wohl abgelehnt für Downloads Geld zu zahlen, aber mittlerweile kaufe ich fast keine Spiele mehr im Handel. Dank des blühenden Key-Handels im Netz sind Download-Spiele deutlich attraktiver geworden und die Rabatt-Aktionen von Steam und Origin sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Zum regulären Release-Preis bei Steam oder Origin kaufe ich natürlich noch immer nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Zum regulären Release-Preis bei Steam oder Origin kaufe ich natürlich noch immer nichts.


 Und dann auch nicht als Retail? Denn grad im Retailhandel gibt es oft deutlich günstigere Preise als bei Steam kurz nach Release. Meist schon in der Releasewoche für zb 39€ statt 45-60€, oder wenige Wochen nach Release als Schnäppchen. zB hab ich Watch Dogs letzte Woche für 29€ als Retailversion bei MediaMarkt bekommen, und Risen 3 als FirstEdition für 39€ bei Saturn.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und dann auch nicht als Retail? Denn grad im Retailhandel gibt es oft deutlich günstigere Preise als bei Steam kurz nach Release. Meist schon in der Releasewoche für zb 39€ statt 45-60€, oder wenige Wochen nach Release als Schnäppchen. zB hab ich Watch Dogs letzte Woche für 29€ als Retailversion bei MediaMarkt bekommen, und Risen 3 als FirstEdition für 39€ bei Saturn.


Bevor die Preise im Einzelhandel fallen, habe ich das Spiel schon oft per Key gekauft. Ist vielleicht auch immer die Frage, wie wichtig einem die Verpackung ist. Früher fand ich es schon wichtig einen etwas zu bekommen, was man anfassen kann, heute spare ich lieber 20 bis 30€. Naja, damals waren die großen Pappschachteln der Spiele auch noch schöner als die DVD-hüllen heute, aber ich war eh nie ein großer Sammler, der die Spiele liebevoll im Regal aufgereiht hat. Bei mir stapelten sich die Packungen unter dem Schreibtisch und wurden vielleicht auch nicht so pfleglich behandelt, von daher finde ich es auch nicht schlecht meine Spiele jetzt in der Steam-Bibliothek zu haben.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. August 2014)

Das letzte Retail-Spiel ,dass ich gekauft habe war MassEffect3 - N7 Edition. 
Und davor DragonAge 2. Aber ansonsten: Meine Steamliste ist mit rund 120 Spielen gefüllt. Keines davon Retail, außer vielleicht HalfLife2 und OrangeBox.


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja und? die 92% hier sollen sich ja auch nur auf den pc beziehen.
> es steht ja wohl außer frage, dass die quote auf konsolen und vor allem handhelds weitaus niedriger liegt.


Ach menno, ich sollte Artikel, die ich selber verlinke, doch genauer durchlesen ... 

Immerhin gibt's indem Artikel eine Gegenüberstellung von PC <> Konsolen:


> The PC is far and away the most popular platform for digital distribution, with *90* percent of the NPD's "digital gamers" reporting that they downloaded games for the computer. On the other hand, only *28* percent of digital gamers download games for consoles.


----------



## Monalye (19. August 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da Du mich gequotet hattest... Du Frau, ich nicht, ein Shopping Nachmittag ist bei mir nie gemütlich, ich bin pragmatiker, gehe gezielt los und kaufe ein (wenn nicht online), an einem Nachtmittag erledige ich viel mehr als nur Shopping  Desweiteren ist mir der Zusatzinhalt relativ egal, da finde ich Downloads praktischer



Na gehhh, zum Einkaufen muss man ohnehin mal los, will man nicht verhungern (wenn man halt alleine ist... wäre aber auch eine nette Geste in der Partnerschaft), sich dabei ein schönes Spiel zu leisten und den Inhalt bei einem guten Kaffee zu begutachten, das ist doch einfach traumhaft. Hätte ich bloß soviel Geld, das ich das jeden Tag machen könnte 



Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ich mag steam, ich hab keine probleme mit dem dahergehenden DRM. Alles wird schön gepatcht und ist beisammen, sehr angenehm.









OT2K schrieb:


> Wer garantiert denn, dass diese Spiele, WENN eine dieser Firmen (Steam, Ubisoft, EA Origin....) ihren Betrieb mal einstellen muss, noch laufen? Und die Spiele die ich in den Portalen als reine Downloadversion gekauft habe???



Also wenn Steam mal den Betrieb einstellen sollte, würde das das Gaming wie wir es heute kennen ins Mittelalter zurück werfen... eigentlich völlig unvorstellbar.



Kerusame schrieb:


> gott sei dank, gibt es illegale kopien von so ziemlich jedem game. schaltet also wirklich mal eine der distributionsplattformen (steam, origin,..) ab, holt man sich einfach die kopie von ner warez seite.
> so mach ichs jedenfalls, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass meine spiele nicht mehr spielbar sind weil es sich für EA und co. nicht mehr auszahlt die server am laufen zu halten.



Nichts für ungut, du gibst hier illegale Aktionen zu und das nicht mit einem gewissen stolzen Unterton zwischen den Zeilen? Auch irgendwie mutig 



tastenklopper schrieb:


> Der PC-Retailmarkt wird nicht verschwinden, aber die "klassische" Verpackung (Klapperhülle mit DVD und einem Zettel) wird sich auf Dauer nicht mehr lohnen. An deren Stelle werden hochwertige Ausgaben mit Bonusinhalten treten, die vielleicht teurer sein werden als der Download, dafür aber die 'Retailer' glücklicher machen.  Die großen Publisher werden vermehrt auf Collectors Editions setzen (siehe Microsoft und "The Witcher 3") und kleine Vertriebe wie HeadUp Games haben sich bereits auf die Veröffentlichung von Download-Titels als aufwändige Sammleredition spezialisiert (deren "Gone Home"-Paket kostet soviel wie die digitale Version).
> 
> Dass der Download-Markt auf dem PC wesentlich größer ist als bei den Konsolen (wo die Disc vorherrscht), lässt sich auf Steam und das veraltete Format der DVD zurückführen. Heute muss man trotz Kauf der Box immer noch zusätzliche Gigabytes bei Steam herunterladen; da kann man ja gleich das ganze Spiel downloaden. *Jedoch ist Steam nicht günstiger als die Ladenversion: Außerhalb der Rabattaktionen ist Valves Laden nämlich richtig teuer und deshalb kann man eigentlich nur bei Keystores einkaufen.*





Herbboy schrieb:


> Und dann auch nicht als Retail? Denn grad im Retailhandel gibt es oft deutlich günstigere Preise als bei Steam kurz nach Release. Meist schon in der Releasewoche für zb 39€ statt 45-60€, oder wenige Wochen nach Release als Schnäppchen. zB hab ich Watch Dogs letzte Woche für 29€ als Retailversion bei MediaMarkt bekommen, und Risen 3 als FirstEdition für 39€ bei Saturn.



Den Vergleich sollte man wirklich mal machen, ich finde oft in Krabbelkisten im Laden  Spiele für ein paar wenige Euro, die auf Steam immer noch mindestens stolze 19,90 kosten. Die Retailversion von "Wolfenstein - The New Order" hab ich beim Libro um €39,90 bekommen, da hat sie bei Steam noch € 49,90 gekostet. Steam darf man nie von haus aus mit "billig" gleichsetzen, da muss man die Augen schon sehr genau offen halten.


----------



## Wamboland (19. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und dann auch nicht als Retail? Denn grad im Retailhandel gibt es oft deutlich günstigere Preise als bei Steam kurz nach Release. Meist schon in der Releasewoche für zb 39€ statt 45-60€, oder wenige Wochen nach Release als Schnäppchen. zB hab ich Watch Dogs letzte Woche für 29€ als Retailversion bei MediaMarkt bekommen, und Risen 3 als FirstEdition für 39€ bei Saturn.



Na ja - z.B. Divinity: Original Sin kostet bei Steam (und auch im Handel hier bei uns) 39,99€. Auf ordentlich Key Seiten als Steam Gift gibt es das Spiel für ~17€. 

Den Preis KANN ein Retail Händler zum Release oder kurz darauf gar nicht toppen. 



Monalye schrieb:


> Den Vergleich sollte man wirklich mal machen, ich finde oft in Krabbelkisten im Laden Spiele für ein paar wenige Euro, die auf Steam immer noch mindestens stolze 19,90 kosten. Die Retailversion von "Wolfenstein - The New Order" hab ich beim Libro um €39,90 bekommen, da hat sie bei Steam noch € 49,90 gekostet. Steam darf man nie von haus aus mit "billig" gleichsetzen, da muss man die Augen schon sehr genau offen halten.



K.a. aber für Wolfenstein musste (und muss) man nicht mehr als 29,90€ ausgeben. 

Ein Spiel für >45€ in der Standard Version würde ich nie kaufen ... k.a. wo man solche Mondpreise bezahlt. (PC)

Sicherlich muss man schauen wo man kauft - direkt bei Steam lohnt das wirklich nur bei Sales, ansonsten zahlt man dort ja auch die Retail Preis - vermutlich weil sonst die Händler streiken würden ^^


----------



## Desotho (19. August 2014)

Die Sache ist halt auch die: Versucht mal Spiele die 10 jahre alt sind nochmal zu starten. Datenträger halten nicht ewig, und selbst wenn die Disc noch ok ist dann funktioniert der Kram mit modernen Rechnern/Betriebssystemen nicht mehr.

Die Zeiten ändern sich halt auch und der Mensch gewöhnt sich oft recht langsam dranl.
Vor kurzem habe ich noch einen Bravo Artikel von 94 oder so gesehen wo über den Sinn dieses neuen "Internet" gerätselt wurde und die Jugendlichen zum Schluß kommen der Kram eigentlich nicht interessant ist.


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2014)

tastenklopper schrieb:


> Jedoch ist Steam nicht günstiger als die Ladenversion: Außerhalb der Rabattaktionen ist Valves Laden nämlich richtig teuer und deshalb kann man eigentlich nur bei Keystores einkaufen.


Wer auf Steam Spiele außerhalb von Deals kauft, hat(te) zuviel Geld. Der nächste Weihnachts-, Summer-, Weekly-, Daily-, Firmenrabatt-, ... -Sale/-Deal kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Kerusame (19. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, du gibst hier illegale Aktionen zu und das nicht mit einem gewissen stolzen Unterton zwischen den Zeilen? Auch irgendwie mutig



weiß nicht, stolzer unterton,... aber ich steh halt zu meinen handlungen und sollte ich für solchen pipifax tatsächlich mal verfolgt werden, was in österreich nicht kaum vorstellbar ist, dann steh ich auch vor gericht noch dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2014)

Desotho schrieb:


> Die Sache ist halt auch die: Versucht mal Spiele die 10 jahre alt sind nochmal zu starten. Datenträger halten nicht ewig, und selbst wenn die Disc noch ok ist dann funktioniert der Kram mit modernen Rechnern/Betriebssystemen nicht mehr.


 das kann Dir mit nem Download aber doch auch passieren => Firma existiert nicht mehr, dann kannst Du es auch nicht hat mehr spielen. Und/oder keine Patches mehr, so dass es nicht mehr auf aktuellen PCs läuft.  Nur weil ein Spiel an ein Onlinesystem gebunden ist, heißt es schließlich noch lange nicht, dass es auch stetig weiter supported wird     und so oder so ist die Zahl an Gamern, die wirklich gern mal ein 10 Jahre altes Game spielen wollen, extrem gering. Ist also so oder so eher ein "exotisches" Problem


----------



## Desotho (19. August 2014)

Das mit dem Datenträger kann z.B. nicht passieren. Und wenn das Spiel was taugt wird man es dann eh als günstigen Download marge gog nochmal bekommen.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (19. August 2014)

Ich mach nur noch download. Nach zwei Umzügen stehen die CD Spiele im Keller, die Hälfte ist eh nicht mehr lesbar und die andere Hälfte läuft unter aktuellen Systemen nicht unbedingt. Was ich auf Steam hab, das hab ich immer noch, und bei Bedarf beinahe sofort. Super Sale Aktionen, auch Sonntags an Spiele kommen, alles einfach. Und Steam war bisher stabiler als meine CDs. Und die meisten Sachen, die ich spiele, sind eh Online und Multiplayer Sachen, da geht eh nichts ohne Inet Verbindung. Und wenn man heute ne DVD kauft kommt doch eh gleich 3 GB Day One Patch als Download hinterher, das ist doch auch nicht mehr offline. Selbst die Konsolen sind es nicht mehr. Sammeln brauch ich nicht, so viel Regal habe ich nicht. Vielleicht gibts bei Steam ja irgendwann mal ein VR Regal das man sich selber skinnen kann  Fänd ich besser als die albernen Trading Cards.
-Smoke
Edit: Und wenn ich mal was uraltes über Steam ziehe, ist da direkt ne funktionierende DOSbox oder sowas drum, dass es bei mir auch geht.


----------



## alu355 (19. August 2014)

Zitat von Kerusame:
gott sei dank, gibt es illegale kopien von so ziemlich jedem game. schaltet also wirklich mal eine der distributionsplattformen (steam, origin,..) ab, holt man sich einfach die kopie von ner warez seite.
so mach ichs jedenfalls, weil ich nicht einsehe, dass meine spiele nicht mehr spielbar sind weil es sich für EA und co. nicht mehr auszahlt die server am laufen zu halten.



Monalye schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, du gibst hier illegale Aktionen zu und das nicht mit einem gewissen stolzen Unterton zwischen den Zeilen? Auch irgendwie mutig



Zuerst einmal hat er gar keine illegale Aktion zugegeben.
SOLLTE a.) [Steam Abschaltung] eintreten WIRD er b.) [Total krass megaraubkopiermorden] machen.
Das ist in etwa dasselbe wenn ich vor mich hin sagen würde:
"Wenn meine Bank morgen bankrott geht, werde ich dem Bankenchef in den Arsch treten." 
Gemacht hab ich da noch gar nichts... .

Und generell ist auch an der Handlung gar nichts illegal, nicht mal nach verschärftem Urheberrecht - in einigen speziellen Fällen rutscht man maximal in eine Grauzone.
Er besitzt ja anscheinend die Spiele auf Steam - ergo ist es ihm erlaubt eine private Sicherheitskopie seiner Software anzufertigen.
Das ein paar hübsche AGBs einem glauben etwas vorschreiben zu dürfen obwohl nicht vom Gesetz gedeckt ist ja nix neues. 
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Chemenu (19. August 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Und generell ist auch an der Handlung gar nichts illegal, nicht mal nach verschärftem Urheberrecht - in einigen speziellen Fällen rutscht man maximal in eine Grauzone.
> Er besitzt ja anscheinend die Spiele auf Steam - ergo ist es ihm erlaubt eine private Sicherheitskopie seiner Software anzufertigen.
> Das ein paar hübsche AGBs einem glauben etwas vorschreiben zu dürfen obwohl nicht vom Gesetz gedeckt ist ja nix neues.
> Nichts für ungut.



Sicherheitskopie schön und gut, aber auch da gibt es gesetzliche Einschränkungen:



> UrhG § 53 Vervielfältigungen zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch
> (1) Zulässig sind  einzelne Vervielfältigungen eines Werkes durch eine natürliche Person  zum privaten Gebrauch auf beliebigen Trägern, sofern sie weder  unmittelbar noch mittelbar Erwerbszwecken dienen, *soweit nicht zur  Vervielfältigung eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte oder  öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird. *



Zugegeben sind die betreffenden Gesetzte aber äusserst schwammig und undurchsichtig formuliert...


----------



## alu355 (19. August 2014)

Da hast du natürlich recht Chemenu - das ist aber genau so ein Beispiel worauf ich mich mit der Grauzone bezog.
Jedenfalls die bisherigen Urteile die ich kenne sind da bis jetzt im Sinne der Nutzer gewesen.
Auf jeden Fall muß bei dem Artikel auf den du dich beziehst ja  dann nämlich auch noch nachgewiesen werden, daß eine "offensichtlich rechtswidrige" Vorlage verwendet wurde.
Jedenfalls ist an seiner noch gar nicht getätigten Handlung nichts "illegal".
Speziell in dem Falle das Steam abschmieren sollte und Kunden zu entsprechenden Mitteln greifen, würde es da erst mal einen Kläger geben müssen und im Ernstfall wird das durchprozessiert.

Ich selber mach das anders, ich hab ne externe 3TB Platte voll mit allen Spielen über Steam mit Offlineaktivierung.
Das eigentlich eher für so wahrscheinliche Fälle wie einem atombombenmässig explodierendem Rechner  oder das der liebe Provider mal wieder keinen Bock hat den nötigen Internetzsaft zu liefern.
Ein bankrottes Steam mit abgeschaltetetn Servern tendiert bei mir da eher ganz unten auf der Prioritätsliste.


----------



## Pope (20. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und dann auch nicht als Retail? Denn grad im Retailhandel gibt es oft deutlich günstigere Preise als bei Steam kurz nach Release. Meist schon in der Releasewoche für zb 39€ statt 45-60€, oder wenige Wochen nach Release als Schnäppchen. zB hab ich Watch Dogs letzte Woche für 29€ als Retailversion bei MediaMarkt bekommen, und Risen 3 als FirstEdition für 39€ bei Saturn.



Und hierfür braucht man einen Uplay-Account und man haut sich noch Tagés auf die Platte. Super !
Dann lieber gar nicht spielen oder gleich einen Virus von einer Raubkopie.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2014)

Risen 3 ist ohne DRM. Nur WD hat Uplay. Und damit habe ich nun keine Probleme. Übrigens ist die Statistik vollkommen nichtssagend. Weil Ubisoft bei fast allen Titeln auf Uplay setzt, EA auf Origin und  90% der restlichen Publisher auf Steam ist die Tendenz nicht verwunderlich. Das hat aber nichts mit Retailverkäufen zu tun. Weil auch mit einer Retailversion von AC oder WD bindet man sich an Uplay, oder mit FIFA 15 an Origin bzw. egal welchen Namen das Spiel hat und drm nutzt aber weder ubisoft heißt noch Blizzard oder EA nutzt  halt dann Steam.

Wie es tatsächlich um die Kaufverhältnisse Retail vs. digital geht wäre aber mal interessant. Denn bei einigen Serien (wie AC und Co.) würde ich nur ungern auf die physische Fassung verzichten. Bei anderen Titeln wo mir eine 08/15 Version langt habe ich mich langsam mit der digitalen Fassung arrangiert.


----------



## Batze (20. August 2014)

Der Hauptgrund liegt doch daran, das auch Retail Spiele auf diesen Plattformen zwanghaft geschaltet werden müssen.

Wieso also Retail kaufen, wenn ich das Game eh dort anmelden muss, so denke wohl die meisten.

Ich selbst gehe immer noch schön eine Box kaufen. Macht sich einfach gut in meinem Regal.


----------



## AlBundyFan (20. August 2014)

ich selbst kaufe nur spiele die keine zusatzsoftware irgendeiner art benötigen. wenn ein spiel, trotz kauf auf CD, steam zwingend voraussetzt dann ist es für mich genauso gestorben wie alle EA-Spiele mit Origin.

gottseidank gibts wenigstens bei einigen indy-spielen noch versionen ohne steam/origin und konsorten.


----------



## Svatlas (20. August 2014)

Ich kaufe es dort , wo ich es am billigsten bekomme  Da Steam ein intoleranter Haufen ist, kaufe ich meine Keys aus Protest in einem Keyshop und schlage nur bei den Sales zu.


----------



## Dosentier (20. August 2014)

Ich kaufe an sich seit Jahren, alles nur noch Digital, überwiegend bei Key Händlern oder eben in Steam Sales.
Die Einzigen Ausnahmen, sind wenn dann überhaupt CE´s von Spielen, wo eben etwas dabei ist , was ich gerne hätte.
Jüngstes Beispiel wäre bei mir die CE von The Witcher 3.

Die Vorteile einer digitalen Version sind hier ja schon zu hauf genannt worden.
Davon mal ab, das es mittlerweile zu neuen Spielen auch so gut wie keine Demos mehr gibt, sehe ich auch nicht ein teils 60€ für ein Spiel auszugeben und dann eben die Katze im Sack zu kaufen.


----------



## UthaSnake (20. August 2014)

Als Jemand der keinerlei Wert auf irgendwelche Figuren, Kartendecks oder sonstiges Bonuszeug legt, kaufe ich meine Spiele  immer dort wo ich sie am günstigsten bekomme (meißtens in einem der Steam Sales)!

Ich war seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr im EH um mir dort ein Game zu kaufen.
Warum auch?  Wenn ich es mir dort kaufe und nach hause komme, muss ich es eh auf einer der vielen Onlineplattformen installieren und trotzdem nochmal komplett herunterladen?! oO
Dann kann ich auch meinen Teil zum Umweltschutz beitragen und brauche nicht mit dem Bus in die Stadt fahren, um mir dort ein unnötiges Stück Plastik zu holen


----------



## Shorty484 (20. August 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Als Jemand der keinerlei Wert auf irgendwelche Figuren, Kartendecks oder sonstiges Bonuszeug legt, kaufe ich meine Spiele  immer dort wo ich sie am günstigsten bekomme (meißtens in einem der Steam Sales)!
> 
> Ich war seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr im EH um mir dort ein Game zu kaufen.
> Warum auch?  Wenn ich es mir dort kaufe und nach hause komme, muss ich es eh auf einer der vielen Onlineplattformen installieren und trotzdem nochmal komplett herunterladen?! oO
> Dann kann ich auch meinen Teil zum Umweltschutz beitragen und brauche nicht mit dem Bus in die Stadt fahren, um mir dort ein unnötiges Stück Plastik zu holen



Also wenn ich mir die DVD-Version im Laden kaufe, muss ich diese zwar auf Steam, Orign oder UPlay aktivieren, aber doch nicht extra noch downloaden. Ist mir zumindest noch kein Spiel untergekommen. Außer ich kaufe die Hülle mit Downloadkey im Laden, aber das steht ja groß drauf .


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2014)

Desotho schrieb:


> Die Sache ist halt auch die: Versucht mal Spiele die 10 jahre alt sind nochmal zu starten. Datenträger halten nicht ewig, und selbst wenn die Disc noch ok ist dann funktioniert der Kram mit modernen Rechnern/Betriebssystemen nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Zeiten ändern sich halt auch und der Mensch gewöhnt sich oft recht langsam dranl.
> Vor kurzem habe ich noch einen Bravo Artikel von 94 oder so gesehen wo über den Sinn dieses neuen "Internet" gerätselt wurde und die Jugendlichen zum Schluß kommen der Kram eigentlich nicht interessant ist.



Manche 20 Jahre alten Disc lassen sich noch installieren. Einziges Manko: Die Games funktionieren dann meist unter WIN 7 nicht mehr oder nur unter extremen Verrenkungen bis hin zu händischen Veränderungen von Dateien oder Verwendung von CPU-Bremsen o.ä. Aber das wäre auch bei der Steam-Version sicher nicht anders. Bislang ist bei mir nur seltenst eine Disc aufgrund von Alter nicht mehr lesbar gewesen. Meistens lag es an anderen Dingen (wie eben nicht passendes BS, zu schnelle Hardware o.ä.)

Ich würde zum Beispiel gern mal wieder Commandos 1/2 zocken. Das Problem: der PC ist simpel zu schnell für das Spiel. Selbst mit gezogener CPU-Bremse.


----------



## Batze (20. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Manche 20 Jahre alten Disc lassen sich noch installieren. Einziges Manko: Die Games funktionieren dann meist unter WIN 7 nicht mehr oder nur unter extremen Verrenkungen bis hin zu händischen Veränderungen von Dateien oder Verwendung von CPU-Bremsen o.ä. Aber das wäre auch bei der Steam-Version sicher nicht anders. Bislang ist bei mir nur seltenst eine Disc aufgrund von Alter nicht mehr lesbar gewesen. Meistens lag es an anderen Dingen (wie eben nicht passendes BS, zu schnelle Hardware o.ä.)
> 
> Ich würde zum Beispiel gern mal wieder Commandos 1/2 zocken. Das Problem: der PC ist simpel zu schnell für das Spiel. Selbst mit gezogener CPU-Bremse.



Stimmt.
Für sowas habe ich selbst allerdings noch einen alten XP/WIN 98er rechner mit 3:4 Moni. Kann man sich für ein paar Euros besorgen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. August 2014)

Ich kaufe an sich immer noch gerne Retail-Spiele, wenn es zuverlässige Informationen zum verwendeten DRM gibt. Gibt es diese nicht, bzw. muss man zu lange nach ihnen suchen oder gibt es diese und sie lauten Steam/Origin/Uplay-Account kaufe ich stattdessen stressfrei bei GoG.


----------



## Turalyon (20. August 2014)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, man kann bei manchen Spielen, wie z.B. Titanfall, die Sprache ändern indem man bei dessen Spieleigenschaften in Origin "-language "english"" eingibt... Bei anderen Spielen, wie z.B. "FIFA" hast du Recht, dort kann man die Kommentarsprache bei der Download-Version nur auf Deutsch stellen, deswegen hab ich mir das Spiel als Box-Version vorbestellt...
> 
> Ansosnten handhabe ich das eigentlich bei mir so, dass ich nur die absoluten Toptitel als Box-Version kaufe, z.B. GTA V, Star Wars Battlefront, etc.
> Bei Spielen wie Batman Arham Knight oder Evolve warte ich erst mal bis eine GOTY-Edition draußen ist, sonst zahl ich mich ja dumm und dämlich , blöd ist's nur, wenn man dann bei Titeln wie Borderlands 2 oder Saints Row IV ein ganzes Jahr warten muss



Das schlimmste Ding für mich war Saboteur. Im original hat der Sprecher nen passenden irischen Akzent und die deutschen Soldaten sprechen (wenn auch sehr stark akzentuiertes) deutsch. Bei Origin gekauft und trotz aller Versuche es nicht geschafft, das ding auch auf deutsch zu installieren, selbst der Support hat geschrieben, das es nicht geht.

Also das einzige gemacht, was ich machen konnte, vom Kumpel die DVD gepumpt, die englischen Sprachdateien extrahiert und auf meine Platte kopiert und dann in die deutsche umbenannt, da es sonst nicht mal funktionierte, selbst wenn man die Sprache in der Registry geändert hatte.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. August 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Das schlimmste Ding für mich war Saboteur. Im original hat der Sprecher nen passenden irischen Akzent und die deutschen Soldaten sprechen (wenn auch sehr stark akzentuiertes) deutsch. Bei Origin gekauft und trotz aller Versuche es nicht geschafft, das ding auch auf deutsch zu installieren, selbst der Support hat geschrieben, das es nicht geht.
> 
> Also das einzige gemacht, was ich machen konnte, vom Kumpel die DVD gepumpt, die englischen Sprachdateien extrahiert und auf meine Platte kopiert und dann in die deutsche umbenannt, da es sonst nicht mal funktionierte, selbst wenn man die Sprache in der Registry geändert hatte.



Ok, das überrascht mich etwas, denn gerade bei Origin hat man vor der Installation immer die Wahl welche "Sprach-Pakete" man für sein Spiel nimmt (z.B. A-English; oder Ger & E-English; nur Ger; oder Fr, Esp, It etc.) Die Versionen hierbei können nämlich geschnitten sein oder nicht, d.h. ich kann rein theoretisch einen Key in D kaufen, mir aber dank Origin (ohne Proxy!) die Uncut-Version holen..
So war das auch bei "Saboteur" ich hab die englische(GB)/deutsche Version installiert, d.h. es sind überall Hakenkreuze zu sehen und alle sprechen deutsch...
Aber wie schon erwähnt, versuch mal die Sprache mit "-language "english"" zu ändern, bei "Titanfall" hat's jedenfalls geklappt


----------



## Turalyon (20. August 2014)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ok, das überrascht mich etwas, denn gerade bei Origin hat man vor der Installation immer die Wahl welche "Sprach-Pakete" man für sein Spiel nimmt (z.B. A-English; oder Ger & E-English; nur Ger; oder Fr, Esp, It etc.) Die Versionen hierbei können nämlich geschnitten sein oder nicht, d.h. ich kann rein theoretisch einen Key in D kaufen, mir aber dank Origin (ohne Proxy!) die Uncut-Version holen..
> So war das auch bei "Saboteur" ich hab die englische(GB)/deutsche Version installiert, d.h. es sind überall Hakenkreuze zu sehen und alle sprechen deutsch...
> Aber wie schon erwähnt, versuch mal die Sprache mit "-language "english"" zu ändern, bei "Titanfall" hat's jedenfalls geklappt



Hab ich alles probiert, keine Chance. Hab English bei der Installation gewählt, in der Registry danach alles auf enGB und auch enUS geändert, hat alles nichts geholfen. Im Spiel selber war alles deutsch, da ja im Soundverzeichnis im Installationsordner nur die German.pck vorhanden war.


----------

